# William Gray obituary



## Rivendell_librarian (Aug 22, 2019)

I came across this obituary recently of someone who wrote about fantasy and myth. Anyone know anything about him?

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jul/12/william-gray-obituary


----------



## Ithilethiel (Sep 4, 2019)

I did read parts of his book, _Fantasy, Myth and the Measure of Truth " _for a Lit class. I'm a huge George MacDonald fan and so was he. Gray is a very interesting writer and I highly recommend him. Sorry to hear he has passed. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Feb 14, 2020)

The book was expensive to buy so I finally got a copy through an inter-library loan.
Gray's writing is quite dense - I find I have to reread stuff to get the meaning.
I'm just reading a chapter on George MacDonald who was an inspiration for Tolkien, Lewis and others.
MacDonald wrote essays as well as fiction. One of his themes is that human imagination or creativity relates to God's creativity in the way that man is in the image of God.
However, he wasn't a traditional Christian and was a stong critic of Calvinism.


----------

